# How many ways to cook a turkey?



## DeepFryaTurkey (Sep 24, 2012)

When preparing your turkey do you roast, deep fry, grill, or try something else?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2012)

I have roasted, deep fried and smoked a turkey.  Being a traditionalist, I roast for Thanksgiving.  I have deep-fried for Christmas and smoked for fun.  A turducken is on my bucket list.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to DC!

I roast.  Have also ordered smoked turkeys from Greenberg Turkey out of Texas, they're awesome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2012)

Roast, I don't have the facilities to deepfry or I'd be trying that.


----------



## chopper (Sep 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I have roasted, deep fried and smoked a turkey.  Being a traditionalist, I roast for Thanksgiving.  I have deep-fried for Christmas and smoked for fun.  A turducken is on my bucket list.



I've had a turducken one year for Christmas. It was good, but I like duck better. That is what we usually have for Christmas. 

I roast turkey, but I have had it deep fried, and that is really good too.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2012)

I put my bird on the rotiss last T-giving.  Came out great.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 24, 2012)

I usually roast it. But I have done it on the propane BBQ and we deep-fried one once. My dad uses his turkey fryer for evapping maple syrup, but we did try it once for a turkey.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 25, 2012)

I roast it for holiday meals.

I also poach turkey if I find one on sale or marked down at other times during the year.

Give it a try for some cheap eats! 

 Turkey in a pot!


  This recipe was adapted from a recipe by Jeff Smith, the Frugal Gourmet.


  Cut a 10 to 12 pound turkey into pieces, just as you would cut up a chicken.  Place parts in a stock pot (I leave out the liver). Add enough water to cover.  Toss in a couple of carrots, some celery and an onion cut roughly.  Bring to a boil, reduce heat and let it simmer for an hour.  Turn off heat and let cool until you can handle the turkey parts.  Place the turkey parts on a sheet pan with sides, remove skin and bones.  Cool meat and use or freeze in family size containers. Return the bones and skin to the stock and simmer for another 45 minutes to an hour.  Strain stock and chill, remove fat and use or freeze.  Take care in quickly chilling the meat and stock, it can sour if it is not done quickly.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 25, 2012)

We have not had the opportunity to fry a turkey here. I have a cousin, however, who has the process down to an art. Mighty good. I roasted a turkey over an open fire pit several years ago. It was good but managing the fire was a lot of work.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 25, 2012)

BTW...Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 25, 2012)

Smoking is my preferred method.  Low and slow doesn't apply to poultry.  Crank the smoker up to 325 - 350 and cook to an internal temp of 165.  Let it rest 15 minutes before carving. 

A "turkey cannon" is number two for me, like beer can chicken except horizontal.  Works great on the grill or oven. 

.40


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2012)

Our favorite Thanksgiving turkey is done on a charcoal Webber kettle barbeque.  We have a metal collar to raise the lid  and hold the heat so it will accommodate a twenty pound bird.  The bird is injected with butter mixed with Cajan spices, and it's the most wonderful bird you've ever tasted. 
To us, it's far superior to the deep fried bird we have also done.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2012)

Convection roast


----------



## Claire (Sep 25, 2012)

To make a 20+ pound bird fit in your Weber, butterfly or halve it.  I'm one of those people who rarely buy a turkey outside of Thanksgiving, but when I do, that's how I do it.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2012)

Claire said:


> To make a 20+ pound bird fit in your Weber, butterfly or halve it.  I'm one of those people who rarely buy a turkey outside of Thanksgiving, but when I do, that's how I do it.



That sounds like a great idea Claire, but how do you manage to cook it with the "indirect coals method" since the two halves must take up the entire surface of the grill?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2012)

I have an 18 inch Webber Kettle and have cooked many a 20 Lb+ bird on it, with divide charcoal beds, and apple, maple, and birch for smoke.  It fits fine, without a collar.  I just put the drip pan underneath.  

When cooking the turkey this way, I make it the day before it's to be served.  I carve the bird after letting it rest, place it in my giant lasagna pan, and pour the broth from the drip pan over the meat.  I use the carcass for soup.  The pan is covered with foil, and refrigerated.  I heat it before serving, in the oven, just until it's hot enough to eat.  I transfer the meat artistically to a platter and serve.

At Thanksgiving, it's a roasted and stuffed bird at our house.  Everyone insists.  All other times, they want the smoked bird.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 25, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I have an 18 inch Webber Kettle and have cooked many a 20 Lb+ bird on it, with divide charcoal beds, and apple, maple, and birch for smoke.  It fits fine, without a collar.  I just put the drip pan underneath.
> 
> When cooking the turkey this way, I make it the day before it's to be served.  I carve the bird after letting it rest, place it in my giant lasagna pan, and pour the broth from the drip pan over the meat.  I use the carcass for soup.  The pan is covered with foil, and refrigerated.  I heat it before serving, in the oven, just until it's hot enough to eat.  I transfer the meat artistically to a platter and serve.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to picture this Chief.  In order to allow for how high a 20 lb turkey sits in a drip pan on the grate, you must remove the grill grate so the dome lid (without a collar) can be used.  In other words, the pan sits at the bottom of the kettle and the charcoal directly surrounds the drip pan, rather than be divided under the grill grate. Is this correct?
I agree, the broth that forms in the pan, goes directly over the sliced meat.  Yummm. 

Thanksgiving day in this neck of the woods is always warm and beautiful, so the family enjoys being outside with the turkey instead of inside the house, where the rest of the goodies are inside the oven.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I'm trying to picture this Chief.  In order to allow for how high a 20 lb turkey sits in a drip pan on the grate, you must remove the grill grate so the dome lid (without a collar) can be used.  In other words, the pan sits at the bottom of the kettle and the charcoal directly surrounds the drip pan, rather than be divided under the grill grate. Is this correct?
> I agree, the broth that forms in the pan, goes directly over the sliced meat.  Yummm.
> 
> Thanksgiving day in this neck of the woods is always warm and beautiful, so the family enjoys being outside with the turkey instead of inside the house, where the rest of the goodies are inside the oven.



No.  Picture the kettle.  Maybe it's a 22 inch kettle.  The charcoal grate is where it should be, with divided beds of charcoal on either side, and a drip pan filled with 2 cups of water between them.  On top of the hot coals lay several sticks of wood, to make the smoke.  The cooking rack sits above this configuration, in its normal location.  The turkey is trussed to keep everything neat and tidy, and sits in the center of the cooking rack, above the drip pan.  All vents are set to the half-open position.  The lid is placed on top, with enough room between it and the bird for a thermometer, whose face is covered with foil to protect the glass from smoke film.  Let it cook for 10 minutes per pound, with the lid on, before I start checking the meat temp.  Make sure smoke issues from the top vents continuously, and adjust the fire accordingly.  Remove the bird when the thermometer reads 165' F.

Oh, and the bird sits on a V-rack to allow for easy transport on and off of the grill.

It all fits.  I'm going to have to dig up one of my pictures to show you.  Really.  I'm not fooling around.  This is the truth.  You can take that to the bank...  Oh, I got carried away there.

Have a great night.  I'm going to bed with my crazy, er, um, I mean my beautiful DW.  (How I love to tease that woman.)  In the words of my favorite rabbit, "Ain't I a stinker?"

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 13, 2012)

*A delicious deep fried turkey*

Does anyone deep fry their turkey for Thanksgiving? What other side dishes do you like to prepare with the bird?


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 13, 2012)

*Wild turkey*

If there are any hunters here who hunt for wild turkeys I know many delicious recipes for deep-fried turkey to leave your mouth watering!

I am an avid turkey fryer and believe that this is the best method to prepare your bird.  Never comes out dry, moist and juicy every time!


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2012)

I love deep-fried turkey, and that probably is the best way for wild turkey, which has a very small breast and little else.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought we were going to discuss bourbon. Silly me.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I thought we were going to discuss bourbon. Silly me.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2012)

That was actually my first thought too.


----------



## chopper (Oct 15, 2012)

My daughter-in-laws father shot a wild turkey when it jumped up on his picnic table!  :O He deep fried it on Thanksgiving. It was good. It was interesting how it didn't look like a domestic bird at all-different shape. BTW it tasted great!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 15, 2012)

I must admit that I have never deep fried a turkey...or even a chicken come to think of it..sounds interesting though


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this more about the sides served with it, or people who deep fry a bird?


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2012)

Wild turkeys are vicious critters. My youngest daughter had one take a big bite out of her backside. Right through her clothing. He used to chase her all over the place. He didn't like her bicycle.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't realize there was more than one recipe for deep fried turkey.
Why don't you post a few here? 

I've been watching a hen and her brood all summer. I haven't seen them for a couple months and today they all walked from point A to point B about 30 yds away from me. It was nice to see most of them made it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize there was more than one recipe for deep fried turkey.
> Why don't you post a few here?
> 
> I've been watching a hen and her brood all summer. I haven't seen them for a couple months and today they all walked from point A to point B about 30 yds away from me. It was nice to see most of them made it.



Which one is looking good for TD dinner?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Which one is looking good for TD dinner?


 
Two through nine looked pretty good


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 15, 2012)

*Recipes!*

Well for any of you that would like to fry a turkey here are some delicious brine recipes:

I usually don't inject or rub, but a nice brine always makes the turkey the most juicy and delicious.

Apple cider Brine recipe (perfect for fall):


[FONT=&quot]12 cups water, divided[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup kosher salt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 cups sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup apple cider vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons sage[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons thyme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 tablespoons rosemary[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 tablespoon pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4 cups ice[/FONT]


Beer Brine Recipe:



  [FONT=&quot]4 quarts Beer* (Your Choice)*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 quarts Ice or Water[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 cups Kosher Salt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup Sugar [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4 Bay Leaves[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Thyme bunches, fresh[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Yellow Onions, peeled and chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Celery stocks, sliced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 Carrots, peeled and sliced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 Lemons, quartered[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4  Garlic Cloves, peeled and sliced[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Maple Brine Recipe:[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]4 quarts water[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 cups dark brown sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 cup maple syrup[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3/4 cup sea salt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]8-10 whole cloves garlic, peeled[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6-8 whole bay leaves[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 large sprigs of thyme[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 teaspoons whole peppercorns[/FONT]


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 15, 2012)

This post can be anything about deep-frying turkey!

For thanksgiving I usually like the typical sides, sweet potatoes, cranberries, buttered rolls, etc.

I feel as though everyone should try deep fried turkey at least once.  It is so tender and juicy that it literally makes my mouth water while preparing it.

Also, contrary to popular belief, deep-fried turkey barely has any more calories than a roasted turkey, but twice as delicious!


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 15, 2012)

I deep fried turkeys for about ten years.. fantastic.. love them.. but then i had a smoked turkey.. and have been smoking them since then.. but if i have a bunch of people coming for turkey day.. i might fry one and smoke one this year...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 16, 2012)

chopper said:


> It was interesting how it didn't look like a domestic bird at all-different shape. BTW it tasted great!


 
Of course it didn't. Domestic turkeys are bred to have extraordinarily large breasts (what is it with American men's fascination with large breasts anyway?) because white meat is favoured over dark meat. That's why domestic turkeys can't fly.

WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Of course it didn't. Domestic turkeys are bred to have extraordinarily large breasts (what is it with American men's fascination with large breasts anyway?) because white meat is favoured over dark meat. That's why domestic turkeys can't fly.
> 
> WKRP "As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly" Thanksgiving - YouTube


Thank you for that link. That has to be one of the best ever scenes on TV.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

Well,  I know enough to set my Coffee Cup safely away from my mouth Before starting this  vid.  I had to turn the volume all the way up.  Between their laugh track and my laughing it was hard to hear.  

Ahhh,  thanks for the morning.


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 17, 2012)

*Deep-fried turkeys*

Yes that is true, everyone has their different tastes.

I have never had a bad deep-fried turkey before, the taste for me is better than any of the other cooking methods (smoking, roasting) 

But sure! If you plan on smoking and frying this year be sure to get in contact with me because I would love to help you out!

I have many tips and tricks to frying the perfect bird!


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 17, 2012)

*Thanksgiving Safety Tips*

How many of you have deep-fried a turkey before?

Would you like to share any safety tips?


----------



## DeepFryaTurkey (Oct 20, 2012)

*Good books for turkey cooking*

If anyone has ever had any questions about turkey cooking I have found that there are some good books over on Amazon for very cheap, 

Like, "How to deep fry a turkey" by Justin Lee any many others with helpful hints and tricks.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 21, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Well, I know enough to set my Coffee Cup safely away from my mouth Before starting this vid. I had to turn the volume all the way up. Between their laugh track and my laughing it was hard to hear.
> 
> Ahhh, thanks for the morning.


 "Oh the Humanities!!"

My mom and I almost wet our pants when we saw that episode when it aired the first time. It is STILL pants wetting material today!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cheers 



DeepFryaTurkey said:


> Well for any of you that would like to fry a turkey here are some delicious brine recipes:
> 
> I usually don't inject or rub, but a nice brine always makes the turkey the most juicy and delicious.
> 
> ...


----------



## zliminator (Dec 3, 2012)

I just bought a hand-operated meat grinder and someone told me to grind up the turkey with some ham. Maybe grind once for each, add together with spices and grind again. And then wrap it in the turkey skin and bake. They didn't go into details, I wanted to try this with maybe 3/4 of the bird and use the rest for jerky. Could someone comment on this method? Maybe make suggestions for spices to use. I'm thinking for starters:

onion and garlic powder
season salt
black pepper
cayenne pepper
worcestershire sauce
soy sauce
...


----------

